# Shower panel cracks



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

We have just come back from our second trip out ( stayed just outside Fishguard) and have noticed one of the panels in our shower has quite a few horizontal splits about 1" -2" long spotted about from halfway up. Has anyone else come across this problem. We have an 05 Autotrail Chieftain G. Lin


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

*Shower panels cracked .. Fixed*

Picked up our MH yesterday after being 5 weeks at the repairer's ( most of that time waiting for the part)they also did a few cosmetic jobs. I am most impressed with the high standard of workmanship. Our dealer (Hampshire and Dorset Motorhomes) carried out the repair under warranty using Charles and Son in Poole to do the repair. Both companies come highly recommended, one for the repair work the other for sale and aftersale service, nothing is to much trouble. 
Rich and Lin


----------

